# My Favorite Egg Recipe



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 28, 2021)

I have enjooyed many egg dishes in my life, from delicate, lofty souflies, to bacon grease basted fried eggs with crispy edges, to American style omelets, filled with meat, cheese,crispy  hash browns, and cheese, peppers, etc. to frttatas, egg foo yung, deviled eggs, poached eggs, well you get the picture.  However. my all time favorite eggdish is a proper French Omelet.  Here's how I make mine.

First, I'm not a huge fan of Kraft American Cheese slices.  They aren't even real cheese,  But they are just right for this omelet as the melt creamy smooth, and don't overpower the wonderful egg flavor, but compliment it.

Ingredients:
1 large, fresh egg, with deep orange yolks
1 pinch Kosher dalt
1 pich fine ground black pepper'
2 tbs heavy cream
1 slice American cheese, broken into 2 equal halves
2 tbs. butter

Heat non-stick pan, with rounded sides,  over medium heat.  Add butter to the pan and swirl to coat.    Beat remaining ingredients, except the cheese together in a bowl  When the butter is bubbling, pou the egg mixture into the pa.  Swirl The egg to coat the pan bottom.  Gently shake the pan forward and back to allow the unset egg to roll off of the top of the omelet and onto the pan.  When the omelet is shiny on top, an still barely wet, lay the cheese to cover half of the omelet.  Slide the omelet from the pan to a plate, folding one half over the other.  Let the omelet sit for 1 minute to let the residual heat finnish setting the egg.  Serve with your favorite  beverage, and a toasted English muffin with butter and honey, or jam


Ok, what is your favorite egg dis, where the egg is the star?

Seeeeya Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 28, 2021)

For me it would be Eggs Benedict, but rather than a poached egg, one pan fried in butter (in a silicone ring), and then a splash of water added around the ring and covered. The yolk is just as runny as poached, with a bit more flavor… and the ring keeps it muffin sized.

This comes in second only to a scramble egg burrito with chorizo, hash browns, cheddar, and salsa… of which I am not sure the egg is the star.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 28, 2021)

That is hard to choose - I had so many favorite combinations in omelettes when I used to make omelettes on a regular basis, it would be hard to find a favorite!  However, one omelette that I make every spring, when I start getting some of my perennial herbs popping up: _Omelette de Fines Herbes_.  This is a favorite omelette of mine, which is simple - just an equal amount of minced tarragon, pasley, and chives, beaten into the eggs, with a little salt and freshly ground pepper.  Also some chervil in the classic recipe, but I don't grow that.  I  also make a variation of it with Thai basil, in place of the tarragon - another source of anise flavor, which I like even better.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 1, 2021)

Cheese souffle hands down!  Chiefs omelet might be a close second followed by deviled eggs as a distant 3rd.

Here's my recipe for cheese souffle:
Oven:  Preheat to 375


Prepare baking dish.  1 ½ quart straight-sided souffle dish.  Butter bottom and foil cuff.  Leave sides unbuttered.
Separate eggs and set aside.
Prepare bechamel.  In large saucepan combine butter and flour and  briefly cook.  Add milk and stir to thicken.  Remove from heat and cool for few minutes.
Whisk egg yolks to ribbon stage and stir into sauce along with cayenne/mustard, salt, and nutmeg.
Whip whites to stiff glossy peaks adding cream of tartar part way through whipping.
Add cheese to sauce, reserving a small quantity for topping.
Fold whites by thirds into sauce.  Do not over fold - a few lumps are fine.
Pour mixture into prepared dish and bake for about 40 minutes.  Do NOT open oven door during cooking.  Serve immediately.

*Ingredients*

3 T butter 
3 T flour
1 C milk
4 egg yolks (room temp)
5 egg whites
4 oz grated cheddar cheese
2 oz grated gruyere
1/4 tsp cayenne or dried mustard
1/4 tsp salt
Pinch of nutmeg
1/4 tsp cream of tartar


Serves 2-3 people


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2021)

Egg yolk in an over easy or poached egg is one of the most amazing texture/flavor around! I often cook eggs and trim off most of the whites and just enjoy the yolks.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 1, 2021)

Creamed eggs over toast. Total comfort food for me.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 2, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> Creamed eggs over toast. Total comfort food for me.



I'm not familiar with "creamed eggs". Can you fill me in, please?  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 2, 2021)

Poached has to be my favourite.  
Over toast/muffin/whatever, often with onions and mushrooms sauted, or with asparagus or tomato or spinach wedged in between the egg and the toast.  

And of course farm fresh eggs - Gonna miss those in Waterdown.  Gotta find a source and _buy them_!

Only time I buy eggs is when I want to make devilled eggs. 

*Janet H* -  have copied and saved your Cheese Souffle!  Thanks!
I'll have to list that in "Never Have I Ever.... "


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2021)

Two over easy in butter and a little bacon drippings. Slide them out on a plate with hot buttered grits!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2021)

I love good deviled eggs [emoji49] I also love the eggs Benedict DH sometimes makes me for Sunday breakfast [emoji7]


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 2, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> I'm not familiar with "creamed eggs". Can you fill me in, please?
> 
> Ross



I would call them similar to Eggs Goldenrod, except with creamed eggs, the cooked (generally hard-boiled) yolks and whites are creamed together. I don't want to repeat word-for-word any recipes here, but look up "creamed eggs over toast" and there are lots of recipes out there. It's so good!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> I would call them similar to Eggs Goldenrod, except with creamed eggs, the cooked (generally hard-boiled) yolks and whites are creamed together. I don't want to repeat word-for-word any recipes here, but look up "creamed eggs over toast" and there are lots of recipes out there. It's so good!


You can post a link if you want to.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 2, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> I would call them similar to Eggs Goldenrod, except with creamed eggs, the cooked (generally hard-boiled) yolks and whites are creamed together. I don't want to repeat word-for-word any recipes here, but look up "creamed eggs over toast" and there are lots of recipes out there. It's so good!



Thank you for the information.. 

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 2, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> You can post a link if you want to.



Thanks, GG.



Just Cooking said:


> Thank you for the information..
> 
> Ross



You're welcome. Hope you like.

Found a pretty standard recipe, although this is for using 12 eggs. I only use 2 eggs and make just enough for myself. You can adjust the serving size on this recipe.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/163998/creamed-eggs-on-toast/


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 2, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> Thanks, GG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's kinda interesting. A simple egg gravy. Jeannie might like that.  

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 2, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> That's kinda interesting. A simple egg gravy. Jeannie might like that.
> 
> Ross



It's something I treat myself with once in a while. It's pretty simple, really. I don't even follow a recipe anymore. I just make a nice white sauce, add salt & pepper and a dash of dried mustard (from the first ever recipe I found of this dish many years ago) then add in the chopped egg, heat it through and pour it over 2 pieces of toast. You could also use biscuits.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 2, 2021)

Now that I think about it, one of my favorite dishes from childhood was Eggs a la Goldenrod, the creamed egg dish mentioned above.  My mother was a dreadful cook but she could make that dish.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 2, 2021)

bethzaring said:


> Now that I think about it, one of my favorite dishes from childhood was Eggs a la Goldenrod, the creamed egg dish mentioned above.  My mother was a dreadful cook but she could make that dish.



Glad you got to enjoy that. 

Another favorite of mine is deviled eggs. In fact, I think I'll make some to take for lunch tomorrow. They're yummy sprinkled with Everything Bagel seasoning.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 2, 2021)

bethzaring said:


> Now that I think about it, one of my favorite dishes from childhood was Eggs a la Goldenrod, the creamed egg dish mentioned above.  My mother was a dreadful cook but she could make that dish.



I also love goldenrod eggs over toast or even rice. I think this is also called Eggs Beauregard?

2 eggs
2 slices of bread, toasted (or english muffins)
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons flour
1 cup milk
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons finely chopped parsley


Hard Boil eggs and peel
Make 1 C white sauce (roux of butter and flour and stir in milk, cook until thickened).
Chop eggs whites into sauce
Serve over toast
Using box grater, shred the yolks over the top (use the small holes for nicest presentation).

Sprinkle chopped chives or parsley.


Making this for dinner tonight!


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 2, 2021)

Goldenrod is delicious as well. Usually I just chop the white and the yolk together and add it to the sauce, but once I made it the Goldenrod way by grating the yolks over the dish.

Eggs Goldenrod with maple sausage links. I didn't add anything decorative to make it pretty, but it sure tasted good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2021)

Other than the traditional country cast iron skillet breakfast recipes I grew up with I would have to say that a version of Steve Kroll's shakshuka recipe tops the list.

I have to admit that when I make it it's more like an Italian or Mexican version of eggs benedict but it's in the same spirit as the original.

https://toriavey.com/toris-kitchen/shakshuka/


----------



## cook121 (Mar 9, 2021)

This thread provides a lot of info on egg recipes. 
Thanks.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 9, 2021)

It depends on the ethnicity of the egg dish. 

For a traditional American egg dish, I vote for the Western omelette, Denver omelette, or the basic ham and cheese omelette. A typical American egg breakfast you can't beat is two eggs over easy or scrambled, 4 slices of bacon, and hash brown potatoes, with toasted bread with butter and fruit preserves or pancakes with syrup.

In the southern United States, biscuits with sausage gravy, ham steak with red-eye gravy, or chicken fried steak, along with eggs any style and grits is customary and I do not shy away from it. 

For Mexican, it is definitely huevos rancheros, or huevos y chorizo if I am in a hurry. 

For Italian, I will always love a traditional fritatta, traditional meaning with diced potatoes, meat and cheese. You can add peppers and onions if you wish, but say nay nay to milk, cream or flour (that would make it a soufflé). Runner up to the fritatta is uova del diavolo, a.k.a. eggs in purgatory. 

From Spain, I like a Tortilla Española , which is absolutely nothing like a Tortilla Mexicana, but is similar to an Italian Fritatta, with only potatoes and onions. I have been known to serve Mexican tortillas along side a Spanish tortilla.

I will pass on British bangers and mash or Irish bangers and colcannon.


----------

